# How Much Is Too Much?



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

How much is too much?

As everyone knows, (espically Dip & Billy since they like to remind me) I've had a ton of catfish gear & sold it over the last couple years, but I'ves till got too much:

Reels
1 Abu 10000
3 Abu 7000's
1 Abu 6500 Trophy
1 Abu 6500c3
3 Abu 6000's
1 Abu Pro5500
1 Abu 5000
1 Penn Power Graph

I've gotten rid of at least 6 cat reels w/ in the last 2 years 7 at least 6 cat rods. 

Rods
2 St Croix Classic Cats
4 Quantum Big Cats
4 Cabelas King Kat Pros
2 Berkley Glowsticks
1 Shakesphere Sturdy Stick


$ wise, thats not all that much worth of tackle, but it's just too much incomparaison to how much I fish. (Oh yea... I have my eye on another 7000 & Trophy, why do I do this?)


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

First off...thats good atleast your admitting you have a problem..thats the first step...LMAO.


Hi my name is Scott, i have a tackle addiction....see thats not so hard to do....dont ya feel better?
Now go out there and max out those credit cards, work lots of OT to make extra money..MAN there are still lots of stuff still to buy...hurry!!!

LMAO.....i feel for ya bro....been there STILL doing it....sad thing is ive got a ton of money in my cat gear and have'nt wet a line for flatheads in TWO seasons now!
The sadest thing is ive atleast spent 5x that amount on carp gear..and still buying..im getting atleast 3k in Feb. and i going to save it....NOOOOOOO..im gong to SPEND it on MORE gear...GEEZ!

Lol, i sold off many cat items already...few Calcutta 700TE's(they cost $385+ tax), various other stuff, but i still have a ton just stitting here..i just cant bring my self to part with it man..i might need it again next year(been saying that for 2 yrs now)...but ya never know. Hell ive got a few baitcasting St. Croix surf rods that cost me $300 ea. just sitting there, untouched for 2 yrs.....boxes of Gama hooks, leader material, swivels, sinkers....150qt cooler set up for live bait transportation..blah, blah blah.


See im not sure what it is...?...i was for many many years a smallmouth bass crazy guy...ive got $100's and $100's of dollars on light tackle...loads of St. Croix's from 6'6"-8'6", latest gratest this and that..reels straight from Japan, ect.

When does it stop..?...is there a cure...?...hell if i know, i aint got time to worry about that junk....im off to surf the internet to find more goodies,GEEZ!

Tackle Tart's forever buddy,

Scott


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Mellon

I think one of the problems is that we want to believe manufacturers claims that their product (rod/reel etc) will enable us to catch more and bigger fish.
The only way we have to prove or disprove their claims is to purchase and try their product.

Unlike you though, I cannot stand to part with any of my outfits. Shortdrift has spent much time replacing eyes on several rods for me. I spend hours repairing reels that I could replace with new ones. I also spend a lot of time looking at tackle in catalogs and stores. I talk to other catmen about their choice of tackle.

As you fish more you discover that different outfits perform better in different situations. This often dictates that you need different outfits. For instance we could fish for flathead with a snoopy reel and pole but our results would not be good  

If you sell an outfit and replace it with an identical outfit----then you have a problem.

Every fisherman loves new tackle but they need to keep it in prospective.
If you look at your outfits and think they are not worth every penny you have probably overspent


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I Have the same problem mellon has..In the last month or so I have bought the following reels..A penn320 gt2, a penn 310 gti, a abu 6500 trophy collection catfish, and a abu 10000../Not sure when it will end but I hope soon,


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Also BRYAN, YOU CAN NEVER HAVE TO MUCH GEAR, Only not enough!..And Bryan, if I see any of your catfishing stuff up for sale, we need to have you taken some where for treatment.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought about getting rid of the lower end stuff, but thats the kind of stuff I can leave @ dads cabin & when I'm there we can hit places like Logan & the Hocking River, it makes it nice not to have to battle 2 big 7'6 Big cat rods in the small Jeep if the rods are already there.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Nah, theres no such thing as too much tackle.

Specially if you fish for many species and fish lots of different waters...got to be prepared to change tactics & gear to keep on catching consistantly.

Scott


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mellon, just be glad your not totally into fly fishing like I am, My standard outfit is worth about 1100 bucks retail right now, and to top it off, I got another 8 outfits that range from 250 up to a couple more around 1000. Now add the half a dozen ultralights and light action rods I use for smallies and the half a dozen baitcasting outfits I used to use when boat/bass fishing, tons of lures and assorted tackle and when I read your post, hell, I almost felt guilty for a minute or two, ( that has passed so Im back to reality now) 
This is why I am now getting into catfish gear, ( Im trying to do it with minimal knowledge from the wife) but she is hip and knows my every move.
Unfortunately, I am having a temporary setback where this years christmas list has only tools and junk for the new house, but Im sure by my birthday, Ill be back to getting more fishing stuff.
Pond is really taking shape now, another year and Ill have plenty of flathead bait.

Bummer your working Friday, Ill give you the full report.

Salmonid


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

the only thing better than buying gear is catching fish and since you can't do the latter you might as well buy gear! and quit "fishing"! :C


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

> If you sell an outfit and replace it with an identical outfit----then you have a problem.


If I remember right mellon has done that at least once.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

> For instance we could fish for flathead with a snoopy reel and pole but our results would not be good


This addiction apparently starts early. A month or so ago, my 3-year-old granddaughter asked me to switch out her Snoopy gear for Scooby-Doo.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

My addiction is a little different..I love my 2 and only 2 catfish rigs but i keep trying new lines,geeez i must have 15-20 different name brands in my garage.

Why do i have that much line,,i have no idea but i do--

My other problem is shotguns--20-25 so far strange stuff..


Insane---out


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have over 30 outfits right now. had everything i needed............... i thought until i got into flathead fishing this fall. then i HAD to get 2 heavier action outfits, i spent 130 bucks a piece on them, then i got hit with the circle hook craze, LOL. i think ive got every size that is made for cats now. thats not even getting into the thousands of dollars worth of crankbaits i own, and the hundreds of buzzbaits and spinnerbaits i own and the list goes on and on and on. 

my wife never complains , she buys fishing tackle right along with me cause she loves to fish too.


----------

